# Millennium Mills , Docklands, London, Dec 09



## Kent-urbex (Dec 20, 2009)

Some history

It was built in 1905 by William Vernon and Sons, bought by Spillers shortly afterwards and named after their “Millennium Flour” of the time, though apparently the mill was also used for making the dog food for which Spillers were famous. The Mill closed in the mid 80's along with the rest of the Victoria docks. The Mill will be turned into up to 5000  luxury flats as part of the proposed Silvertown Quays development. This would have gone ahead already except for the fact that the money was due to come from Bank of Scotland, who have recently had quite enough on their plate without funding more Docklands development!

Me and tom pulled up outside to discovery that the mill was over looked by flats, but did it put us off of course not! Once in and almost forgot tom almost fell in river  . We had to find away into the mill. Which looked imposible but Got in finally we visited Rank Hovis mill which was the smaller mill at the back. We could not find access into Spillers Millennium Mills. This was the most dangerous places i have explored with massive holes in the floor where old machines would of once been and wrotten floor! But it was an amazing place to visit. Might go back soon to see about exploring Spillers Millennium Mills which has alot more 

front






Side





Stairs





Sign





Opening 





Old bucket and window





Floors





Old machine





XL centre through smashed glass





london barrier





Sign





Old bags





Kent-Urbex AKA Super Man


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 21, 2009)

some nice pictures there we went in at night when here and it was a really nightmare as far as the floor wnet with bloody trapdoors covered in crap.


----------



## Lone Explorer (Dec 23, 2009)

nice to see the inside...


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 23, 2009)

good stuff,looks a good explore


----------



## MaBs (Dec 23, 2009)

Excellent report!


----------



## wolfism (Dec 23, 2009)

Some good photos there … on your first pic, does the right hand gable have "AD 1933" on it? Difficult to read on a small photo.


Pincheck said:


> we went in at night when here and it was a really nightmare as far as the floor wnet with bloody trapdoors covered in crap.


I still think about that yet; it really is a deathtrap in the dark … but worth it when you get into Millennium Mills themselves.


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent work Kent-Urbex. You've done a few good sites lately!


----------



## Kent-urbex (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks mr_bones i visited Springfield hospital today could not find access got west park and pyestock on my list to do next year. have a good christmas


----------



## losttom (Feb 3, 2010)

drockman said:


> hi i was just wondering
> if you had the exact address of this site.
> as im doing a photography project on derelict london.
> and id love to phootograph this




Perhaps you should read the forum rules....


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 3, 2010)

drockman said:


> hi i was just wondering
> if you had the exact address of this site.
> as im doing a photography project on derelict london.
> and id love to phootograph this



Ha ha classic! :no:

Cool report, you've managed to some unique crisp shots of somewhere that's been heavily photographed before! Looks like a place where if you lost concentration for a second you'd be six storeys lower!


----------

